# Pics



## Elvia1023 (Feb 26, 2011)

Here are a few pics of me off cycle. Nothing special but I try my best. Gonna update with improvements throughout the year. Hopefully giving me even more drive to reach my goals. My bf is the highest it's been (usually shredded). Not trained in over 2 weeks due to knees and getting an mri on my shoulder (equipment snapped in the gym and I was injured). I feel crap at the moment but will start a cycle soon so look forward to that. I am 6ft 2 about 224 (16 stone).

In my opinion I need to work on everything but especially my calves and overall width (curse of the tall man). Although I do feel like I have a decent structure etc. I know my posing is laughable. Never posed before and felt abit silly but I am sure that will come in time. Thinking about entering a local show in the future. Feel free to comment good or bad. Never taken pics before so better ones will come. Legs will come too. I train them so hard but they aren't where I want them to be. Thats not the reason for the no pics I just asked my gf to take some before in a rush so I will post in the future.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 27, 2011)

You look great bro. Keep at it. I see alot of potential if you want it bad enough.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 28, 2011)

ALIN said:


> You look great bro. Keep at it. I see alot of potential if you want it bad enough.



Thanks. I do want it so I am gonna progress through the months/years. I have this on my other forum but I consider Anasci my first forum always. Just hope things get better here soon. Pics aren't the best but I will post better in the near future. Gonna post every few months to show my progression and to give me that extra motivation. Thanks again


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome to hear Elvia!


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 3, 2011)

Elvia1023 said:


> Thanks. I do want it so I am gonna progress through the months/years. I have this on my other forum but I consider Anasci my first forum always. Just hope things get better here soon. Pics aren't the best but I will post better in the near future. Gonna post every few months to show my progression and to give me that extra motivation. Thanks again



Thanks for sharing those with us and I look forward to seeing your progress.
That gives us all motivation as well.


----------

